# Transmisor FM (Agregar PLL)



## djchinomix (Dic 23, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro, yo e armado un esquema parecido al que esta en conversacion en este tema. Mi idea es sintonizarlo por PLL.
Aca dejo adjunto el esquema original (lo encontre en la red).

Despues dejo la primera modificacion (de la forma que lo arme la primera vez), la cual era muy inestable, mucho ruido, interferencias en la TV y poca potencia.

Luego jugando todo un dia con el circuito hice una segunda modificacion (forma de la cual lo tengo funcionando ahora), cambie el transistor osilador por un 2N3904 y el amplificador por un 2N4427.

Y lo que pretendo es hacerle una tercera modificacion la cual es sintonizarlo por PLL, en la red encontre este circuito http://www.pira.cz/enpll.htm el cual esta mencionado para ocuparlo con el llamado TX200 (transmisor del cual saque la forma de sintonizar este circuito).
Mi pregunta es si funcionara asi, porque yo no tengo muchos conocimientos todavia en el tema, abra que hacer otra modificacion, abra un sintonizador PLL mas facil de construir que ese.

En estos momentos esta funcionando con la modificacion 2, funciona bien asi pero igual no me conformo porque a veses igual se corre la frecuencia un poco (a lo mas unos 300 Khz) y calculo que irradia unos 720 mW, esto lo calcule midiendo el voltage que sale hacia la antena y con ese valor hice este calculo:

v * v /50 = W

voltage = 6

6 * 6 = 36 /50

=0.72 W

720 mW

¿Estara bien ese calculo?

Bueno estas son mis preguntas, ojala les sirva igual este circuito a ustedes, cualquier cosa preguntenmela no mas mientras la sepa la contestare.

Muchos saludos a UD.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 24, 2007)

Para djchinomix:

En tus diagramas hay un error que te he corregido en el dibujo que te adjunto.

Si se deja una masa a cada lado del puente, el instrumento que se coloque en ese lugar no marcaría nada, estaría en cortocircuito.

En el lugar que lo he colocado ahora, mediría la corriente de emisor del TR. El capacitor agregado debe ser de 0,001 µF. Si no se coloca circulará RF a través del instrumento y lo dañaría.


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 24, 2007)

Gracias mcrven, no tenia idea de eso. lo voy a modificar para poder ajustarlo bien.
Ojala me ayudaras con lo del PLL que quiero agregarle, ¿Estara bien el esquema para agregar el circuito PLL?
Muchos saludos....


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 26, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro, hoy posteo solo para hacer una pregunta:
existira la posibilidad de sintonizar un transmisor fm con cristal de cuarzo en la banda comercial, como se el cristal es igual de estable que el PLL.
Saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 26, 2007)

djchinomix dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos del foro, hoy posteo solo para hacer una pregunta:
> existira la posibilidad de sintonizar un transmisor fm con cristal de cuarzo en la banda comercial, como se el cristal es igual de estable que el PLL.
> Saludos



Djchinomix: Voy a separar tus mensajes del PLL para armar un tema nuevo, así queda todo ordenado.
Saludos


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 26, 2007)

Gracias Dano....
saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 27, 2007)

djchinomix tu modificacion del circuito para añadir un pll es a mi parecer correcta. Yo estoy embarcado en el mismo pll. El SAA1057 me resulto algo complicado de conseguir, pero la semana que viene estarà en mis manos, supongo...

Aclaro que no es nada barato asi que me juguè y espero buenos resultados.

Si en verdad vas a seguir con este proyecto agradecerìa lo hicieramos al mismo ritmo.

En otra casa de electronica pedi el pic 16f84, el cristal de 4 mhz y un programador, que me prometieron para dentro de dos semanas.

Me estoy dejando la billetera en esto jeje asi que espero funcione...


----------



## mcrven (Dic 27, 2007)

Miren chicos, si piensan utilizar un transmisor FM para emisiones comerciales, les recuerdo que los Ministerios de Comunicación, de cualquier país, asignan una frecuencia fija con la habilitación de la estación. Al momento de comenzar operaciones, el TX debe contar con un XTal de cuarzo cortado a propósito, para la frecuencia escogida y asignada. Esos cristales son despachados, instalados dentro de un horno de temperatura controlada, que contribuye al mantenimiento de la estabilidad de la frecuencia. La estabilidad de estos cristales no es superada por ningún otro dispositivo conocido.

Sólo se utilizan sistemas PLL cuando se requieren transmisores de frecuencia variable o en receptores del mismo tipo.

Si, DJ_Glenn, se puso a temblar por el costo de un PIC + XTal de 4 MHz y un prog para el pic, mejor ni se le ocurra pensar en adquirir un XTal como el descrito aquí. No se si son suficientes 500 US$, sólo para el cristal.

Creo que no se permite el uso de TX de frecuencia variable para transmisiones Broad Casting, en ninguna de las bandas.

Para experimentar, sigan adelante, que las enseñanzas que eso les va a dejar, no las van a encontrar en ningún libro.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2007)

Lo que dice "mcrven" es cruel pero totalmente cierto.

Si aun desean meterce en problemas busquen VERONICA en el buscador del foro.


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 27, 2007)

hola mcrven. aca en chile si se puede usar PLL. Yo trabaje 5 años en una radio que tiene un transmisor con PLL con una potencia de 25w y tengo amigos de otras radioemisoras que tambien sus transmisores son con PLL, eso del cristal nunca lo habia escuchando, alomejor es para AM. Yo se que el PLL es lo que exige la Subsecretaria De Comunicaciones (Subtel) en los transmisores entre otras caracteristicas mas.
Lo de los permisos lo tengo muy claro, solo armo el transmisor por hobbie y no para hacer una radio pirata, y si funciona bien lo ocupare el otro año en la radio del liceo (la cual es solo por internet por el momento)


----------



## mcrven (Dic 27, 2007)

Chino, lo del cristal es un estándar para emisoras de broadcasting COMERCIALES, de cualquier banda, donde no está permitido, ni siquiera se somete a la posibilidad del corrimiento de la frecuencia asignada. El PLL se puede correr, tanto en forma accidental cómo intensiónal, por eso, tengo entendido, que no está permitido.

Soy Radio Aficionado de la República de Venezuela y he laborado en mantenimiento de emisoras de todo tipo.

Lamento ser CRUEL, cómo dice Fogonazo, pero, es una realidad.

Saludos a todos Y suerte: mcrven


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 27, 2007)

hola mcven.
Yo no sabia eso del cristal. solo se que aca el PLL esta permitido pero no se hasta que potencia. Yo conosco una radioemisoras que transmiste a 150w y es con PLL, pero para las de mas potencia no se cual sera el sistema. Voy a averiguar como es la cosa aca en chile.
gracias por tu comentario...
Saludos


----------



## corsa (Dic 31, 2007)

Joder compañeros. Yo soy de España y lo que estoy leyendo es impensable aqui en mi pais. Me parece prehistoria no estar permitido el PLL en venezuela, quizas sea por motivos de libertades politicas. No se como estara la situacion es otros paises de sudamerica pero eso aqui seria impensable. Aqui puedes obtener una licencia para emitir para una pequeña urbanizacion, como emisora municipal de un pueblo o como emisora privada, no importa la ideologia politica que tengas, siempre que no molestes a nadie y no hagas interferencias en la banda de television y aviacion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2007)

Recordar que estamos hablando (Escribiendo) desde distintos paises (Tambien Continentes distintos) con muy distintas normas.

Cuando por aqui se liberaron las frecuencias de FM, algunos salieron a transmitir con equipos trabajando con triplicadores de frecuencia y un cristal de dudosa procedencia, asi tambien era la calidad de la transmision.

Lo del PLL tiene sus ventajas y sus desventajas, si esta bien diseñado y la frecuencia de referencia es buena (Estable) la frecuencia de la portadora tambien sera estable, no tanto como con un cristal en modo directo pero estable al fin.

Ahora una duda, de donde piensan sacar el cristal patron, PLL o no PLL, los cristales comerciales no tienen la precision y estabilidad necesaria.
Deberian mandar a tallar uno a pedido = Caro o carisimo.


----------



## corsa (Dic 31, 2007)

Fogonazo, decir que los cristales comerciales no tiene la precision y estabilidad necesaria me parece exagerado. Existen en el mercado equipos profesionales que utilizan componentes standar que pueden localizarse en tiendas de electronica y su estabilidad de frecuencia varia tan solo unos 400 o 500 hercios. Esto es irrisorio en FM comercial. Yo mismo he terminado hace poco un emisor PLL para una radio municipal cuya deriva apenas llega a 200 hercios en antena en 24 horas, a partir de un cristal standar de 8 Mhz que se puede comprar en cualquier tienda de electronica de mi pais. 

Otra cuestion muy distinta es que no se encuentren los cristales necesarios en algunos paises y que tengas que mandarlos fabricar a empresas de dudosa fiabilidad.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 31, 2007)

Creo que me perdi un poco...

El pic + el cristal de 4mhz lo consegui por $22 (7 dolares)... mientras que el saa1057 lo consegui por $35 (algo asi como 10 dolares). El programador no es caro, pero no es una inversiòn que me interese mucho... en fin... esta semana estara en mis manos.

Los transmisores de fm comerciales de por aca (argentina) usan pll... con los famosos integrados de motorola, en su mayoría.

Usar un cristal en lugar de un pll se podria considerar un poco mas engorroso... por ejemplo, para setear la frecuencia en 96.3 MHz se podrìa usar un cristal de 32.1 MHz, poner cualquier cantidad de filtraje y solo aprovechar el tercer armonico. Consiguientemente, se ve afectada la potencia... y eso con un valor màs o menos cercano a la frecuencia que queremos conseguir.

Insisto... los precios no me convencen para un proyecto en un territorio desconocido para mi, pero ya estoy jugado... ahora si funciona me pongo muy contento... y si no... a probar con otra cosa


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 31, 2007)

Weno pero a pesar de todo dj glenn vale la pena el PLL para un transmisor.
Estoy pensando lo que me dijiste de los transmisores de ipod, esos son baratos aca cuestan como $8000 pesos (14 dolares +/-) y solo amplificarlo o usar su PLL y Codificador.
Lo que me complica es que su circuito es muy compacto y se me hace dificil soldar en algo tan diminuto (Mi pulso deja mucho que desear a veses) pero es una unica opcion que tengo.
Cualquier cosa que encuentre la posteo en el foro.

Saludos y feliz año nuevo


----------



## Dano (Dic 31, 2007)

djchinomix dijo:
			
		

> Weno pero a pesar de todo dj glenn vale la pena el PLL para un transmisor.
> Estoy pensando lo que me dijiste de los transmisores de ipod, esos son baratos aca cuestan como $8000 pesos (14 dolares +/-) y solo amplificarlo o usar su PLL y Codificador.
> Lo que me complica es que su circuito es muy compacto y se me hace dificil soldar en algo tan diminuto (Mi pulso deja mucho que desear a veses) pero es una unica opcion que tengo.
> Cualquier cosa que encuentre la posteo en el foro.
> ...



Resulta que yo hace tiempo, compre un transmisor de Ipod, te comento que en el mio por lo menos posee un IC el fs8308 que por  lo que dice el datasheet es un pll de baja potencia, la calidad de sonido del transmisor no es mala pero se puede mejorar.

Creo que la mejor manera de aprovechar uno de estos aparatitos es usando su PLL y su codificador estereo para una de nuestros transmisores de FM mono

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 1, 2008)

En otro foro, hay un tema donde muestran como le adaptaron un transmisor de estos al famoso veronica. El tipo no parecia conforme con el pll del veronica solo uso su vco. Creo que tambièn uso el codificador del transmisorcito ese... dice que lo llevò a 10w de potencia... lo que es por demàs interesante.

Por aca encontré extraviado en un disco duro (tuve que revisar 6 discos para encontrarlo ), un pequeño amplificador de varias etapas, pero que no parece complicado... teoricamente con 25mw en la entrada entrega 1w a la salida.


----------



## Dano (Ene 1, 2008)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> En otro foro, hay un tema donde muestran como le adaptaron un transmisor de estos al famoso veronica. El tipo no parecia conforme con el pll del veronica solo uso su vco. Creo que tambièn uso el codificador del transmisorcito ese... dice que lo llevò a 10w de potencia... lo que es por demàs interesante.
> 
> Por aca encontré extraviado en un disco duro (tuve que revisar 6 discos para encontrarlo ), un pequeño amplificador de varias etapas, pero que no parece complicado... teoricamente con 25mw en la entrada entrega 1w a la salida.



Link completo

http://hem.passagen.se/communication/ipod.html

Los transmisores de Ipod, personalmente creo que no tienen muy buena calidad de sonido, no es mala pero deja bastante que desear.

Creo que la mejor forma de usar estos transmisores es usar su codificador y su PLL

Luego el oscilador, puede ser el verónica o alguno que tenga buena calidad de sonido

Saludos


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola Dj Glenn, muy bueno el amplificador, voy a tratar de encontrar esos transistores jejeje.
Una consulta: que son esas cosas que estan en el esquema del amplificador marcados como FB1, FB2, FB3, FB4 y L4.

Saludos.....


----------



## Dano (Ene 2, 2008)

djchinomix dijo:
			
		

> Hola Dj Glenn, muy bueno el amplificador, voy a tratar de encontrar esos transistores jejeje.
> Una consulta: que son esas cosas que estan en el esquema del amplificador marcados como FB1, FB2, FB3, FB4 y L4.
> 
> Saludos.....



En link que te pasé lo dice.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrite_bead

Saludos


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 2, 2008)

Si pero cual son los valores, porque en el diagrama no sale.


----------



## Dano (Ene 2, 2008)

djchinomix dijo:
			
		

> Si pero cual son los valores, porque en el diagrama no sale.



Algo de información te encontré, algo de ayuda es.

http://parts.digikey.com/1/parts/671867-ferrite-bead-1800-ohm-0603-bk1608lm182t.html


Hace un tiempo yo andube con ese mismo esquema, el cual luego de recalcular el costo de armarlo desistí.

VichoT hace un largo tiempo me dijo que los dos primeros se podían sustituir por transistores de propósito general como el BC548

Saludos


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola Dano.
Gracias por tu post.
Seria super bueno que los primeros transistores se pudieran cambiar por los BC548 porque los que salen en ese esquema no estan por aca para comprarlos.
¿ El 2N3866 se puede cambiar por un 2N4427 ?
Saludos...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 3, 2008)

y si todos los transistores son son bc548? no se obtendria 1 watt, pero ya se tendria suficiente potencia para excitar un 2sc1971 o similar... digo... para poder obtener cerca de 5 watts o más... bueno... nos fuimos de tema... estamos a jueves y no recibi ni noticias de ninguna de las casas de electronica donde compre los integrados y el grabador para el pic...

solo me queda sentarme a esperar...

Alguien mas que arme este pll?

Los Ferrite Bead no son criticos en su valor (supongo...)... si miras dentro de tu pc, seguro vas a encontrar un buen ejemplo de estos puentes de ferrite. A veces estan en el terminal de un componente o en un puente... se ve mucho, sobre todo en tarjetas de video, modems y motherboards...


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 3, 2008)

Hola Dj Glenn.
Esos Ferrite Bead que dices que se encuentran en las placas madres de los pc's son los mismos para el circuito o tienen que tener un valor especial.
Saludos........


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 4, 2008)

Insisto, desconozco si tienen o no valor, pero asumo que no, que solo estan ahi por filtraje (puede que este meando fuera del tarro... pero por muy lejos).

Me preguntaba sobre este esquema http://hem.passagen.se/communication/pic/fm_500.gif . Usa un LMX2306, integrado que por aca no existe, ni quieren que exista. Como hacer para meterle este pll?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2008)

Este esquema emplea un IC que existe, caro (11 U$) pero existe.

Ademas incluye el OFV con entrada para modulacion, primera y segunda etapa de potencia.
No estoy seguro, pero debe rondar los 10W o mas watts de potencia.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 9, 2008)

Fogonazo,El MC145151 está mucho muy recontra dificil de conseguir en mi ciudad... hasta me dicen que no existe... pero yo se que si... los equipos M31 lo usan jeje y está por debajo de los 10 dólares en Buenos Aires. El UPB517 no se que tan caro será, pero parace un reemplazo al prescaler MC14017 de motorola... cuyo valor monetario supera al primer integrado mencionado.

De cualquier manera, el VCO de este circuito se ve muy completo y accesible para emplear en nuestro proyecto.

De cualquier manera, aca hay un circuito mucho más simple: http://electronics-diy.com/schematics/TX200_PLL.jpg

A proposito, me preguntaba que tan grave sería eliminar C8 (75pF) y separar el resto del circuito (a partir de C9 a la derecha) montandolo en un segundo circuito impreso... solo por comodidad...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

E MC14017 es un divisor por 10 pero es de frecuencia relativamente baja, si lo quieres husar como preescaler de la frecuencia de salida del transmisor no te va a funcionar.

Si quitas el cap. de 75pF, desestabilizas en CC el transistor del OFV, habria que analizar pero puede que incluso no oscile.

Lo de separar los circuitos, en VHF, es comun, hacerlo, en la misma placa de impreso pero totalmente separados y blindados entre si, solamente se unen con un capacitor de paso.

Fijate en la imagen como estan separados el PLL, el OFV, el Driver y el Final como si estubieran en cajas individuales


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 10, 2008)

fogonazo, es cierto lo que decis, no lo había pensado... bueno... mientras yo sigo buscando un vco que logre convencerme...

Alguien me puede decir por qué no me funcionó el circuito que se presenta en este link?:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about15148.html

Lo armé y no hace nada de nada... incluso lo revisé una y otra vez... al parecer todo está bien, pero insisto... a mi no me dio ningun resultado...

Si el PLL de pira.cz me sale funcionando se lo quería meter a un vco de ese tipo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

El PLL ajusta la frecuencia, NO la genera.
Si el esquema no oscila por si solo aunque le coloques 5 PLL no funcionara.

Primero debes lograr que oscile y en una frecuencia cercana a la que vas a emplear luego, logrado esto aplicas el lazo para estabilizar esta.

Respecto a tu esquema puede haber muchas razones para que no te funcione, habria que ver que parametros de CC da tu esquema, verificar valores REALES de capacitores y bobinas, todo un engorro.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 10, 2008)

es que paecía tan simple... resultó muy frustrante armarlo y no lograr nada...

Bueno, solo buscaba un vco más elaborado que el que tengo armado (busquen el transmisor de vichot, el que solo tiene un unico transistor) de cualquier manera, funciona, lo controlo sintonizo por medio de un par de varicaps y un potenciometro... (supongo que está listo para agregarle el pll).

Poniendolos al día con el avanze del proyecto, llamé a las casas de electrónica donde encargué los componentes más criticos y el programador y me dijeron que por las fechas de las fiestas hay un receso, asi que tomará al menos hasta la proxima semana tener el saa1057, el 16f84 y el grabador... el cristal de 4 mhz me lo traen para la primer quincena de febrero... resulta tedioso acomodar mis tiempos así.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2008)

En efecto, ¡¡ La espera desespera !


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 11, 2008)

Una pregunta fuera de linea pero me esta intrigando: ¿Por qué las tiendas españolas nunca tienen nada en su stock y hay que esperar que las pidan?


----------



## El nombre (Ene 11, 2008)

Depende de la tienda y del material que pidas. 

Hay tiendas que tienes personal cualificado para vender pero a la hora de equivalencias o soluciones dejan mucho que desear.

Dispones de todos los materiales en tu tienda? tiene que ser la ostia!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 11, 2008)

Las tiendas locales solo venden resistencias y condensadores, asi que tngo que pedir a tiendas de otras ciudades! Pero he leido ya varios casos , que TODO lo que van a comprar no lo tienen!1


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 11, 2008)

a veces es así... pasa que no suelen ingresar mercadería que saben no va a tener salida. Por eso se puede conseguir con facilidad un cristal de 32khz pero no uno de 38khz simplemente porque el primero se usa mucho en relojes y cosas así, mientras que el otro es más especifico y no van a tener un consumidor final a quien encajarle 300 cristales de 38khz (por decir un numero)...

si se recurre a un mayorista la historia es otra... hay que ser monotributista o responsable inscripto... pero en ocasiones se puede comprar solo unos pocos componentes...


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 12, 2008)

Asi es... pero se me venia haciendo raro la cosa d que no tengan un 2N3904 o su remplazo el 2n2222.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 16, 2008)

Tomen nota... hace un rato recibí un llamado avisandome que llegó el SAA1057... ahora solo falta que llegue el programador y el cristal de 4 MHz (todo pedido en distintas casas). No estoy muy seguro de saber lo que voy a hacer pero estoy entusiasmado (nunca cargué un programa en un pic... ni siquiera para actualizar el bios de mi pc jejeje).


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 16, 2008)

Sentia lo mismo que tu cuando me toco programar mi primer pic.. me sentia como un niño con juguete nuevo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 25, 2008)

que tan complicado será cargar el programa en el pic? lo tengo en assembler y en hexadecimal. Será tan simple como enchufar el pic al grabador, éste al pc, abrir el soft que viene con el grabador, elegir el programa a cargar y listo?

Bueno, solo falta que me llamen por el programador y el cristal. en tanto, estoy luchando por que el pcb me quede 'bien'.


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 25, 2008)

hola dj_glenn. 
Parece que no es llegar y cargar el programa al pic, creo que primero tienes que leerlo y mantener unos numeros que salen ahi porque si no lo haces no funcionara el PIC.
Si estoy equivocado que alguien me corrija o de mejor la información.
Saludos...


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 25, 2008)

Pues yo solo abro el winpic800, abro el codigo, configuro las opciones, y le doy grabar!


----------



## sarjasalc (Ene 31, 2008)

djchinomix

El manejar micros no es muy complicado lo primero es tener el programador hay uno muy sencillo en internet y recibe el nombre de JDM programer es muy pequeño y sirve para programar el 16F84, 16F876, 16F877, no se si sirve con otra referencia porque solo lo e probado con estos. este montaje no necesita de fuente externa   solamente lo conectas al puerto serial y listo a y ademas bajarte el winpic800 que es excelente (este sirve para grabar el programa al pic) mas exactamente un archivo generado con el mismo nombre de tu programa pero con extensión  " .HEX " adicionalmente necesitas un programa en el cual escribir el tu codigo te podria servir el Mplab o otro parecido a y tienes que manejar lenguaje ensamblador o basic para crear tu programa.

pero tranquilo suena enredado pero es relativamente facil, te lo resumo

1 escribes el programa, lo guardas y lo compilas
2 conectas el circuito al puerto serial con el microcontrolador puesto
3 abres el winpic
4 buscas tu programa con extensión .hex
5 configuras el pic
6 le dices guardar 


y listo

si tienes dudas me preguntas

disculpen si me sali del tema del foro pero solo quiero ayudar.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

El JMD tiene millones de cambios y adaptaciones, pero el concepto es el mismo! Hasta se puede grabar EEPROM's con ellos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 11, 2008)

Mi lista se va completando jeje ya tengo el saa1057, el 16f84, el cristal de 4 mega y el programador de pics... Solo me faltan algunos componentes y terminar con el impreso, además de grabar el pic.

Ya pregunté por este tx aca (http://hem.passagen.se/communication/pic/fm_500.gif) sin embargo quiero probarlo. El LMX2306 no existe por estos pagos. Así que ya que tengo encaminado el PLL de pira.cz me preguntaba como reemplazar uno por otro.

Diganme si me equivoco: El PLL en este vco se fija la frecuencia en la masa del circuito y si esta es distinta a la de referencia, aplica tensión a la resistencia de 100k para corregirla. De la misma manera se puede conectar este pll.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

djchinomix dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos del foro, yo e armado un esquema parecido al que esta en conversacion en este tema. Mi idea es sintonizarlo por PLL.
> Aca dejo adjunto el esquema original (lo encontre en la red).
> 
> Despues dejo la primera modificacion (de la forma que lo arme la primera vez), la cual era muy inestable, mucho ruido, interferencias en la TV y poca potencia.
> ...





djchinomix, si lo probaste con una carga fantasma el calculo no esta bien,

lo corecto es; V x 2 / 50 (suponiendo que la carga es de 50 Ω);
6x2=12/50=240 
la potencia de salida seria 240 mW

.


----------



## rf1 (May 6, 2009)

para calcular la potencia de salida no es voltios por 2 es voltios por voltios %50 seria la tension entregada en una carga pura anti inductiva de 50 ohm;s  se retifica esta tension que llega a la carga fantasma y se se muntiplica esta tension antes retificada al cuadrado o tension por tension dividido 50 valor de la carga y da la potencia en vatios entregada por dicha fuente generadora valor aproximado por las perdidas de componentes utilizados como rectificador etc.saludos


----------



## Lupita781 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola a todos, alguien sabe como mostrar el funcionamiento del LM 565? es el PLL más común, creo. Para el curso de laboratorio de RF me pidieron simplemente que lo emplee y que muestre su funcionamiento como PLL. En la hoja de datos se observa los componentes (detector de fase, amplificador y VCO), pero no sé qué hacer (por favor, no digan demodulador de FM o FSK o alguna de las aplicaciones que mencionan en la hoja de datos), no hay una manera más sencilla? como introducir una señal y observar otra en la salida? ... bueno, quizás. 
Gracias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 16, 2009)

hola, alguien sabe cual es el rango (en volts) del saa1057? no encuentro la hoja de datos y un transmisor que tengo en proyecto ya me cubre toda la banda de fm pero con tensiones de entre 5v y 9v aplicados al varicap, supongo que toqueteando algunos componentes como la bobina o el trimer podré hacer que cubra toda la banda con menos tensión. De cualquier manera, no consigo la hoja de datos del saa1057, asì que si alguien la tiene, favor de postearla...


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 16, 2009)

Estimado amigo, espero que esto te sirva, abrazos desde Lima Peru.
Moises calderon


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 16, 2009)

increible... documentación de lo que se te pida. siempre tan atento moises.

mil gracias.

dice que la salida va de entre 0.5v a 12v... pero? de donde saca los 12v si se alimenta de 5v? será de vc3 (pata 7)?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2009)

http://www.alldatasheet.com/

Aliado de fierro... Y está el SAA1057.

Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 17, 2009)

Amigo DJ-Glenn, es un gusto siempre poder aportar algo al foro, siempre que sea posible y este a mi alcance lo hare, aprovecho estas lineas, para hacerte llegar a vos, y a todos los miembros de este hermoso punto de enseñanza y aprendizaje, mis mejores deseos en estas fiestas navideñas, que todo sea union y alegria, y que el año 2010, sea un año mucho mejor que el que se va, que se cumplan vuestras metas, un abrazo a todos
moises calderon saldaña


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Abr 16, 2010)

hola a todos y muy bueno lo de ustedes!!!
les cuento que arme un pll con con un mc como osilador un 11c90 como divisor y un puñado de integrados como divisores,placa que me parese paso un poco de moda..jeje
estoy armando gracias a ustedes un nuevo pll con el mc145152 que lo veo muy bueno.
la pregunta es como puedo hacer para mejorar el audio.
arme un codificador  que no me convence y le agrege un compresor "made in casa" que me dio uno resultados espectaculare(si le interesa a alguien lo subo) 
a mi gusto el sonido sigue siendo opaco! si aguien me ayuda el soldador esta caliente para armar algo!!!
desde ya muchas gracia...


----------



## joserangel (May 27, 2010)

```

```
  Un saludos a todos en esta parte del foro. Aca hay alguien de venezuela que me pueda decir don puedo encontrar el SAA 1057? estare muy agradecido por eso.soy estudiante de Ing. pero un amigo aficionado lo necesita.


----------



## moises calderon (May 27, 2010)

Estimado amigo,en la Rep. Aegentina hay una tienda que te envia por correo, los componentes, ,los pagos lo puedes realizar via Western Union, son confiables, espero te sirva el siguiente enlace, saludos desde Lima Peru

http://www.dicomse.com.ar/result.php


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hola:
Qusiera me pudieran ayudal a encontrar una solucion facil y barata para reparar exitador de FM
fallo EL PLL   y tiene los integrados MB87006A   y MB501  no hay en ninguna parte y para traerlos de donde hay piden una cantidad muy grande    como los puedo reemplazar 
o bien recomiendenme un PLL facil de armar con un cristal de 4Mhz que es lo que tengo
la frecuencia del transmisor es 98.5 Mhz

tengo el osicaldor funcionando pero falta solo el PLL
si hay algun circuito para la toma de señal del oscilador y la otra que realimenta a los varicaps moduladores


Atentamente Agradecido   

raulin desde Chile


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 6, 2011)

Todo eso va en un solo IC que es facil de adquirir en Chile: MC145151P2


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 6, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Todo eso va en un solo IC que es facil de adquirir en Chile: MC145151P2



Hola:
Agradecer su ayuda , encontre el integrado MC145151P2 en DIGICOM a $ 6000 no se si tendran en stock en dos oportunidades he perdido el viaje a Santiago ya que a veces aparecen en internet los productos y llegas a la tienda y no estan  , pero bueno al menos hay


pero que hago lo reemplazo directo  o si alguien tiene un circuito como hacer el PLL con ese integrado y un cristal de 4 Mhz que tengo del PLL que esta malo


atte Raulin  Litueche Vi Region Chile


----------



## retrofit (Sep 6, 2011)

raulin1966 dijo:


> Hola:
> Qusiera me pudieran ayudal a encontrar una solucion facil y barata para reparar exitador de FM
> fallo EL PLL   y tiene los integrados MB87006A   y MB501  no hay en ninguna parte y para traerlos de donde hay piden una cantidad muy grande    como los puedo reemplazar
> o bien recomiendenme un PLL facil de armar con un cristal de 4Mhz que es lo que tengo
> ...



Mira en esta página...

http://pira.cz

Viene uno que utiliza como PLL el SAA1057 + un PIC 16f84.
En la página viene el fichero ASM y el HEX.
Seguramente te sea de utilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 6, 2011)

Mmmm... no veo mucha disponibilidad del SAA1057 en Chile.

En cuanto a reemplazar el PLL, es muy que probable que el PLL enganche, mientras se ajuste el circuito tanque hasta que  el circuito enganche y que se tenga una salida de señal para ser comparada y un voltaje de entrada a los diodos varicaps, todo bien.


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 6, 2011)

LAMENTABLEMENTE:


 no hay SAA1057 en Chile  es complicadisimo construir algo aqui
se dice que somos  en vias de desarrollo y no hay nada para hacer laboratorios ni construir
ni siquiera fabricamos tapas de water

RESIGNADO a perder el equipo la radio seguira callada hasta juntar dinero y comprar otro exitador
a un valor tres veces mas caro que en el exterior

atte Raulin

De Todas maneras mañana subire el esquematico del oscilador y PLL que tiene el exitador a ver si alguien pudiera darme una luz para solucionar este problema


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 6, 2011)

De verdad Chile no tiene un gran stock en articulos para electronica, de hecho, conseguir condensadores variables trimmer es una odisea, y componentes smd... ni hablar.

Apoyo el comentario, igual por lo mismo estoy en las ruinas. Obligado a comprar otro excitador nuevo, no vale la pena armar o reparar uno si no hay repuestos y piezas que aqui son especificas, sale mas barato comprar el modulo excitador de 1 Watt nuevo y mandarlo a pedir a otro lugar. La calidad de sonido y estabilidad de frecuencia sera mejor que cualquier transmisor casero.

Saludos


----------



## Americo8888 (Sep 6, 2011)

raulin1966 dijo:


> LAMENTABLEMENTE:
> 
> 
> no hay SAA1057 en Chile es complicadisimo construir algo aqui
> ...


 
Hola,yo he recibido componentes como el PLL MB1501(con PS integrado dual modulus)desde Chile,creo que es cuestión de buscar,por último si tu tienes un chip PLL de programación serial por sólo 10 USD te pueden vender el hex de control para un micro-controlador PIC o un AVR,es sólo contactar a las personas indicadas,en internet esta snctelecom de Chile,contactalo.
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## retrofit (Sep 6, 2011)

En la misma página...  http://pira.cz hay otro PLL algo más complejo que utiliza el SAA551 + PIC 16f627A + un LCD. Igualmente viene el HEX para el PIC

Otra solución es comprar un excitador Chino.
Hace tres meses compré uno de estos, concretamente un CZH-5C mira aqui...
http://www.elecsky.com/

Los precios, yo creo que están muy bien, funcionan de maravilla y el envío es gratis
El modelo referido, CZH-5C, lo he medido en mi Empresa e funciona de maravilla, cumple con todos los requisitos Técnicos-Legales.

Lo curioso de este modelo, CZH-5C, es su precio, en la página del fabricante cuesta 19U$ eso sí comprando 300 unidades.

El tema de los integrados SAA1057, siempre se pueden pedir por correo a Empresas que venden por internet.

Saludos


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hola:

Observe bien la pagina y los productos y seria una muy buena solucion , pero quiero preguntarte si cumplira las normas de Subtel , como estabilidad de frecuencia ,ancho de banda etc

y ¿ como deshabilitar el stereo? pues  ya dispongo de un procesador de audio con  generador stereo y lo otro cuando lo enciendes engancha de inmediato o se tarda algunos segundos?
tiene al exterior o interior algun led que encienda indicando que ya engancho?

si se corta la luz y luego retorna se enmciede solo?

como es el boton de encendido es un boton pulsador o un interruptor?

COMO LO IMPORTASTE? yo quiero traerlo a Chile Localidad de LÑitueche sexta region
aqui hay correos de Chile, Chileexpress y bancoestado

ojala pueda solucionar el problema a un costo razonable

atte Raulin

Hola:

Observe bien la pagina y los productos y seria una muy buena solucion , pero quiero preguntarte si cumplira las normas de Subtel , como estabilidad de frecuencia ,ancho de banda etc

y ¿ como deshabilitar el stereo? pues ya dispongo de un procesador de audio con generador stereo y lo otro cuando lo enciendes engancha de inmediato o se tarda algunos segundos?
tiene al exterior o interior algun led que encienda indicando que ya engancho?

si se corta la luz y luego retorna se enmciede solo?

como es el boton de encendido es un boton pulsador o un interruptor?

COMO LO IMPORTASTE? yo quiero traerlo a Chile Localidad de LÑitueche sexta region
aqui hay correos de Chile, Chileexpress y bancoestado

ojala pueda solucionar el problema a un costo razonable

atte Raulin


----------



## retrofit (Sep 8, 2011)

raulin1966 dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Observe bien la pagina y los productos y seria una muy buena solucion , pero quiero preguntarte si cumplira las normas de Subtel , como estabilidad de frecuencia ,ancho de banda etc
> 
> ...



El encendido es por un pulsador, si hay un corte en el suministro eléctrico hay que vover a pulsarlo.
Tiene memoria de la última frecuencia programada.
Tiene dos niveles de potencia 0.5W y 6W.
Cubre de 76 a 110 Mhz pero viene acotado a 87-108
No se si se puede  anular el Stereo ya que no dispongo de esquema y tampoco lo he abierto
Si miras, en la página vienen la especificaciones técnicas y cumplen perfectamente los requisitos legales,al menos para la CE.
Yo  lo pedí, pagé por PayPal y en una semana me llegó por DHL sin ningún cargo
Por las medidas que le he podido hacer, el tiempo de enganche del PLL es 2 o 3 milisegundos
El nivel de espurias y armónicos es mejor de 80dBc.
Tienes que tener en cuenta que no es un equipo Profesional... no tiene medidor de ROE, no tiene corte de potencia ante un desenganche del PLL, no tiene indicador de enganche del PLL.
Los dos mandos que se ven en la fotgráfia, el de la Izquierda es control del nivel de Linea y
el de la derecha es nivel de micrófono.
Si quieres algún dato más, estoy a tu disposición.

Saludos.


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 8, 2011)

hola nuevamente.
tengo una idea para proteger todo el sistema a ver si la desarrollamos
hacer un circuito de autoencendido y que retarde al menos unos segundos el paso de la alimentacion entonces alli se toma un
voltage de 3 volts y se acopla a la base de un transistor para que active un rele que active el sunministro de energia a la etapa de potencia y bueno la alarma de roe la trae el exitador la cual cuando se activa desconecta la energia de toda la etapa de potencia

ahora la gran pregunta del millon  como hacemos para activar o desactivar el piloto del stereo


yo no tengo paypal pero podria depositar en chileexpress que representa a western union
no se si asi se podra traer y si te cobraran el envio o no   echame una manito por favor

veamos como comenzamos a desarrolar el encendido con retardo  para la alimentacion del PLL


atte Raulin

Hola:

(Te envie respuesta por este modo ya que  el sistema en foros de electronica no me permite
enviarte  o responderte mensajes privados)

De verdad que agradezco muchisimo la  ayuda y preocupacion por este asunto
no he podido conseguir los integrados que lleva el exitador que son los  MB87006 MB501 y 8 optoacopladores  4N25

apareceiron otras alternativas y tampoco estaban los integrados como el SAA1057 para hacer otro circuito

Luego  hasta el momento lo que tengo es que desgraciadamente  juntar dinero y creanme que en eso estoy para traer desde China una unidad PLL para adaptarla  (hasta el momento  no he reunido ni la tercera parte)

y bueno si me pudieras echar esa manito con los integrados seria super,pero tendrias que adjuntarme algun circuito propuesto y que haya funcionado para poder armarlo
DATOS TECNICOS DEL OSILADOR Y/O PLL:

Trabajo Continuo
Estabilidad de frecuencia 
Ancho de banda
distorcion de audio
Desviacion de frecuencia

De acuerdo a las normas de telecomunicaciones (seguramente hay parametros standar internacionales)

Esto es importante porque te van a revisar los equipos los inspectores de SUBTEL CHILE
Subsecretaria de Telecomunicaciones
potencia de salida 0.5 Watts para acoplar a UNIDAD MODULO POTENCIA de 30 Watts

ATTE Raulin 
Chile
Raul Rojas Letelier
Parcela La Pataguilla
litueche Sexta Region Del Libertador
Chile


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 20, 2011)

mcrven dijo:


> Para djchinomix:
> 
> En tus diagramas hay un error que te he corregido en el dibujo que te adjunto.
> 
> ...



CONSULTA

Amigos del Foro

Ayuda para conectar PLL a oscilador
segun lo  mostrado en el esquema

PLL con SAA1057  Y PIC16F84





 leyendo la info del PLL dice que la entrada al PLL debe tener una tension de  10 a 500mV

ahora bien, yo medi la tension en la etapa donde dice RF PLL OUT y no marca nada de tension y el oscilador 



 funcionando



esa tension como se mide? con escala de DC o Alterna? o nesesitas algo especial para medirla?  

ya que si te fijas en el esquema hay un transistor antes  que es el BFR96 que parece amplificar la señal de envio al PLL

¿podria estar dañado y por eso no marca tension?





atte Raulin



mcrven dijo:


> Para djchinomix:
> 
> En tus diagramas hay un error que te he corregido en el dibujo que te adjunto.
> 
> ...



EN EL POST ANTERIOR NO IBA  COMPRIMIDO EL ARCHIVO Y SE PUEDE NOTAR POCO
AHORA SE LOS ENVIO COMPRIMIDO PARA QUE LO PUEDAN ABRIR CON EL PAINT U OTRO PROGRAMA PARA VERLO CLARO


Raulin1966


----------



## elgriego (Sep 20, 2011)

Hola raulin como estas colega?Esa tension ,no se puede medir directamente! ya que en ese punto tenes una señal de Vhf,por lo tanto,tenes que fabricarte una sonda para rf,tomas dos resistencias de carbon de 100ohms y las pones en paralelo,estas van a formar una carga fantasma de 50 ohms,un extremo de las r va  masa y la otra ,a un diodo rectificador OA90 o similar ,a la salida del diodo ,tenes que poner un condensador de .1 y una r de 1k y de ahy al tester,de esta forma vas a poder medir el voltage aprox de rf en ese punto.





Saludos.


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 20, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola raulin como estas colega?Esa tension ,no se puede medir directamente! ya que en ese punto tenes una señal de Vhf,por lo tanto,tenes que fabricarte una sonda para rf,tomas dos resistencias de carbon de 100ohms y las pones en paralelo,estas van a formar una carga fantasma de 50 ohms,un extremo de las r va  masa y la otra ,a un diodo rectificador OA90 o similar ,a la salida del diodo ,tenes que poner un condensador de .1 y una r de 1k y de ahy al tester,de esta forma vas a poder medir el voltage aprox de rf en ese punto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok

entonces en el transistor que esta dudoso (Segun el esquema que envie) deberia marcar la tension con la sonda  si estuviera bueno verdad?

(la muestra de Rf para el PLL se toma de la etapa anterior a la salida de RF y de  ahii va a un transistor BRF96)

si estuviera descompuesto el transistor BFR96 y el oscilador igual funcionando no marcaria tension verdad?

LAS DUDAS ESTAN MARCADAS EN EL ESQUEMA

si asi fuera la muestra la tendria que tomar desde la salida de RF de 0.5 Watts ¿verdad?(salida RF)
y eliminar el transistor BFR96
ya que en Chile no creo que lo encuentre

AL TOMAR LA TENSION DESDE LA SALIDA DE RF:
Que sucede si la tension que marca es mayor a 500 miliVoltios ¿como la bajo, que condensador coloco o algun componente para acoplar al IN PLL que  dice :
RF input voltage range: 10-500 mV


ATTE RAULIN


----------



## retrofit (Sep 21, 2011)

raulin1966 dijo:


> Ok
> 
> entonces en el transistor que esta dudoso (Segun el esquema que envie) deberia marcar la tension con la sonda  si estuviera bueno verdad?
> 
> ...



Buenos días Raulin.
He estado analizando el oscilador que lleva originalmente el equipo y es de una gran calidad, se vé que es un diseño muy cuidado y han adoptado ideas de diseño que evitan muchos problemas, de ruido y estabilidad, ¿Por qué quieres anularlo?.
El diseño que presentas, como alternativa te va dar muchos problemas, no es buena idea sacar la muestra de RF para el preescaler dirctamente del transistor oscilador, ello provocará un deficiente funcionamiento en el oscilador generando mucho ruido.
Para saber si el BFR96 está funcionando tienes varias formas de conocer su estado.
Primero, midiendo tensiones, la Base tiene que tener entre 0.6 y 0.7 voltios más que el Emisor
Para saber si está amplificando hay un método indirecto, mide la tensión de Emisor, ahora toca con los dedos en el transistor oscilador (mejor un poco humedos) la tensión en el Emisor del BFR96 tiene que bajar ya que al "matar" al oscilador el BFR96 no tendrá nada que amplificar
y el transitor tendrá en Emisor la tensión de reposo.
Otra forma es montar la sonda que te ha propuesto el compañero d"elgriego", con ella tienes que poner el multímetro en CC.
El nivel que dá este transistor es adecuado para el PLL diseñado con el SAA1057.
Bueno espero que tu odisea llegue a buen término.

Saludos.


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 22, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Buenos días Raulin.
> He estado analizando el oscilador que lleva originalmente el equipo y es de una gran calidad, se vé que es un diseño muy cuidado y han adoptado ideas de diseño que evitan muchos problemas, de ruido y estabilidad, ¿Por qué quieres anularlo?.
> El diseño que presentas, como alternativa te va dar muchos problemas, no es buena idea sacar la muestra de RF para el preescaler dirctamente del transistor oscilador, ello provocará un deficiente funcionamiento en el oscilador generando mucho ruido.
> Para saber si el BFR96 está funcionando tienes varias formas de conocer su estado.
> ...



Gracias por la ayuda
Si que es una gran idea el PLL con el SAA1057  
estoy armando la sonda para ver si esta dañado el transistor o no(BFR96)
si no estuviera dañado y la sonda marca lo que se nesesita  ESTARIAMOS AL OTRO LADO
(jaja como decimos en Chile)

y les cuento como va esta experiencia que de principio fue amarga ya que no habian soluciones pero ahora si las hay y  mejores

vi en un sitio de Francia el mismo PLL que lo adaptan para un LCD es muy poquito lo que cambia habra que ver si el software para cargar el PIC es el mismo o no(PIC16F84) 
pero habia un link para descargarlo y lo hice  lo mantengo guardado

al terminar la primera etapa con exito veria la posibilidad de la segunda etapa AGREGARLE EL LCD  por supuesto subire todo el material y me pondre en campaña para que podamos conseguir los materiales que son una odisea conseguirlos en Chile , pero 

LA UNION HACE LA FUERZA

gracias a todos



			
				raulin1966 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por la ayuda
> OK:
> 
> Estimados Colegas:
> ...


----------



## retrofit (Sep 22, 2011)

Bueno, lo  de la sonda de RF es muy buena idea pero para que te funcione como "rastreadora de RF tienes que poner en la entrada un condensador de  entre 10nF y 100nF ya que si mides en un sitio que tenga tensión  continua la medirás y esto puede crearte confusión.
Por lo que parece, el BFR96 está correcto ya que está correctamente polarizado, solo queda que midas la tensión de Colector, tiene que estar muy cerca de los 15 Voltios (~12.5Voltios)
Si ya tienes montada la sonda rastrea la señal que sale del oscilador.
Mide en el Emisor de Q10 2N918 de ahí sale una resistencia R125, con la sonda mide en ambos lados, luego mide en C58, también en ambos lados. Estos dos componentes, R125 y C58, son los que llevan la señal de RF a la base del BFR96.

Bueno a ver si tenemos suerte.
¿Puedes poner el enlace de la página Francesa? Gracias


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hola
Para resumir todo he puesto el archivo proyecto donde sale el oscilador del RVR que tiene el PLL descompuesto DEJE SOLO EL OSCILADOR y AGREGO EL OSCILADOR QUE PROPONEN DE PRUEBA BAJA POTENCIA PARA PROBAR PLL  
incluyo pruebas y sintomatologia de laboratorio

LUEGO:
contiene el PLL que vamos a colocar en reemplazo del averiado en su primera parte solo con switches para probar

y al final coloco ese mismo PLL mas una pequeña modificacion que permite agregarle LCD 

En uno de los diagramas aparece el enlace Frances de radio
a mi opinar es bueno proponen cosas realizables sin tanta dificultad

A MIS COLEGAS DE CHILE  COORDINEMONOS BIEN PARA CONSEGUIR REPUESTOS YA QUE UNIDOS
NOS PODRIAN IMPORTAR Y TENER STOCK PERMANENTE porq



EB4GBF dijo:


> Bueno, lo  de la sonda de RF es muy buena idea pero para que te funcione como "rastreadora de RF tienes que poner en la entrada un condensador de  entre 10nF y 100nF ya que si mides en un sitio que tenga tensión  continua la medirás y esto puede crearte confusión.
> Por lo que parece, el BFR96 está correcto ya que está correctamente polarizado, solo queda que midas la tensión de Colector, tiene que estar muy cerca de los 15 Voltios (~12.5Voltios)
> Si ya tienes montada la sonda rastrea la señal que sale del oscilador.
> Mide en el Emisor de Q10 2N918 de ahí sale una resistencia R125, con la sonda mide en ambos lados, luego mide en C58, también en ambos lados. Estos dos componentes, R125 y C58, son los que llevan la señal de RF a la base del BFR96.
> ...




Hola
Para resumir todo he puesto el archivo proyecto donde sale el oscilador del RVR que tiene el PLL descompuesto DEJE SOLO EL OSCILADOR y AGREGO EL OSCILADOR QUE PROPONEN DE PRUEBA BAJA POTENCIA PARA PROBAR PLL 
incluyo pruebas y sintomatologia de laboratorio

LUEGO:
contiene el PLL que vamos a colocar en reemplazo del averiado en su primera parte solo con switches para probar

y al final coloco ese mismo PLL mas una pequeña modificacion que permite agregarle LCD 

En uno de los diagramas aparece el enlace Frances de radio
a mi opinar es bueno proponen cosas realizables sin tanta dificultad

A MIS COLEGAS DE CHILE COORDINEMONOS BIEN PARA CONSEGUIR REPUESTOS YA QUE UNIDOS
NOS PODRIAN IMPORTAR Y TENER STOCK PERMANENTE porqporque si no las casas distribuidoras no estan ni AHI
espero ayuda para ver que esto resulte y coloco toda la experiencia para que la maduren y compartamos conocimientos

atte Raulin

si se repite el post no fue intencional el internet esta bacilante y no alcance  a cargar el archivo adjunto


PARA QUE NO ME RETEN EN LA ADMINISTRACION


----------

